# Eu referendum exit poll



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok, only for those who have voted. How did you vote?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 23, 2016)

Remain :thup:


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 23, 2016)

Leave.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 23, 2016)

Well I was torn between the baseless empty scaremongering rhetoric from desperate politicians and swivel eyed loons, or the fact based projections from independent experts in fields such as law, economics, science and education.  So in the end I voted out.


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Out.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 23, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well I was torn between the baseless empty scaremongering rhetoric from desperate politicians and swivel eyed loons, or the fact based projections from independent experts in fields such as law, economics, science and education.  So in the end I voted out.

Click to expand...

When its all done and dusted will these so called experts be seeking some proper employment...
You know, one that actually requires a bit of effort...


----------



## drewster (Jun 23, 2016)

Remain


----------



## lex! (Jun 23, 2016)

OUT !


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## bluewolf (Jun 23, 2016)

Remain.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 23, 2016)

This is exciting.......a 52% England Leave vote is the exact number when the Scottish Remain vote wins the day.
How joyous that would be.:lol:


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 23, 2016)

Remain.


----------



## IanG (Jun 23, 2016)

Remain


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2016)

Leave


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 23, 2016)

Walked along to the polling station still not 100% - decided on leave as being change averse not a good enough reason to stay!


----------



## Grogger (Jun 23, 2016)

Leave


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2016)

I had real problems whether to vote with my head or heart - I stood in the box with the pencil and went with my heart --- OUT


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 23, 2016)

Out!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 23, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			This is exciting.......a 52% England Leave vote is the exact number when the Scottish Remain vote wins the day.
How joyous that would be.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

This poll includes the scots tho!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Walked along to the polling station still not 100% - decided on leave as being change averse not a good enough reason to stay!
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			I had real problems whether to vote with my head or heart - I stood in the box with the pencil and went with my heart --- OUT
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that both undecideds that have commented so far decided to vote Leave which goes against what most experts have been saying in the run up to the vote which is that it is more common for them to have voted for the status quo. Statistical anomaly or the start of a trend that could swing the vote the way of Leave? Only time will tell.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 23, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Interesting that both undecideds that have commented so far decided to vote Leave which goes against what most experts have been saying in the run up to the vote which is that it is more common for them to have voted for the status quo. Statistical anomaly or the start of a trend that could swing the vote the way of Leave? Only time will tell.
		
Click to expand...


Strange, because I was sure I'd vote "in" despite voting "in" in 1975 to join the Common Market not for political or monitory Union though.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 23, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Interesting that both undecideds that have commented so far decided to vote Leave which goes against what most experts have been saying in the run up to the vote which is that it is more common for them to have voted for the status quo. Statistical anomaly or the start of a trend that could swing the vote the way of Leave? Only time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

Leave is still 4 to 1 on Betfair so follow your instincts and pile in there.


----------



## OldMate (Jun 23, 2016)

Remain.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 23, 2016)

Posted the below this morning, my other half voted leave as well.

Time to vote leave, time to vote to ensure that the government we democratically elect as a nation is the one which makes our laws, determines our spending, our taxes and is the one which governs us. Vote Leave


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2016)

Leave for me, missus is the same I think.


----------



## rickg (Jun 23, 2016)

Leave


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2016)

Remain


----------



## hovis (Jun 23, 2016)

Why are people doing the poll and then commenting on how they voted?  That's why you done the poll


----------



## chico (Jun 23, 2016)

Voted leave, wife remain should have saved ourselves the bother of going to the polling station.


----------



## irip (Jun 23, 2016)

leave


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 24, 2016)

Am surprised how representative the forum is of the UK! 

All this talk about the vote being split by age, and the perception that golf is an elite hobby.........perhaps we are just like everyone else after all


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2016)

That's put the cat amongst the pigeons!


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2016)

Leave? Leave?!

I cannot believe it.

Idiots, idiots, idiots, fecking idiots.

I have not felt so despondent  for ages.


IDIOTS.


----------



## Green Man (Jun 24, 2016)

The big question is - Can we still win the Ryder Cup without those pesky Europeans???


----------



## hovis (Jun 24, 2016)

Crow said:



			Leave? Leave?!

I cannot believe it.

Idiots, idiots, idiots, fecking idiots.

I have not felt so despondent  for ages.


IDIOTS.
		
Click to expand...

You wanted to stay in?

Idiot idiot idot.  What a mug


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

I think the outcome should have been decided by the low handicappers, after all that is how the government works.

A few 'elites' decide what is best for the majority


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2016)

hovis said:



			You wanted to stay in?

Idiot idiot idot.  What a mug
		
Click to expand...

But by your own admission you wanted to stay in.



hovis said:



			My point is the government have forced the hand of the public.   I didn't want to leave but voted leave because (imo) the government was looking outwards instead of inward.   They promised things they didn't deliver.
		
Click to expand...

My rant wasn't aimed at any individual and I apologise to any offended leave voters, it was purely the level of anger and frustration I felt this morning when I heard the news.
Which wasn't helped by the fact that my daughter was sat nearby me in tears.

All we can do now is hope for the best but I can honestly say that I've never felt so disappointed by government.

In a way I feel to blame for not arguing the positive case for remain with everybody I met and getting away from the fear and bile campaigns peddled by those in power on both sides.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

Crow said:



			but I can honestly say that I've never felt so disappointed by government.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused by this comment Nick. The government gave the public what they wanted, the opportunity to decide for ourselves. They can't be blamed for the result.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm confused by this comment Nick. The government gave the public what they wanted, the opportunity to decide for ourselves. They can't be blamed for the result.
		
Click to expand...

Personally i dont think a decision like that should have been given to the public anyway. But thats another debate!


----------



## Crow (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm confused by this comment Nick. The government gave the public what they wanted, the opportunity to decide for ourselves. They can't be blamed for the result.
		
Click to expand...

There are lots of things that the public want that aren't good for the country, in my view this is one of those things.

But worse than that it's a snapshot in a moment in time when there is a lot of understandable frustration among the electorate and unfortunately this has resulted in us leaving the EU, even though the EU has little to do with the causes.
If the referendum had been held at another date we might have a very different result. 

The government didn't do enough to honestly put out the facts.



Rooter said:



			Personally i dont think a decision like that should have been given to the public anyway. But thats another debate!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I agree, or for such a massive decision there should have been a certain majority needed to leave, eg 60%.
52% to 48% is just too close a call to cause this fracture.


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 24, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Personally i dont think a decision like that should have been given to the public anyway. But thats another debate!
		
Click to expand...

Dangerous territory that.........................a democracy is by far the best option!!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2016)

Crow said:



			Sadly I agree, or for such a massive decision there should have been a certain majority needed to leave, eg 60%.
52% to 48% is just too close a call to cause this fracture.
		
Click to expand...


So you would prefer a non democratic decision?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			So you would prefer a non democratic decision?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.

I would prefer it even more if the uneducated/ill informed public (on both sides of the vote) weren't allowed anywhere near such a momentous decision. But seeing as they were, I would still prefer it if it needed more of a swing in voting.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 24, 2016)

I voted leave.  Up until a week ago I was undecided but read something that really struck a chord and this cemented my decision. 

On reflection, I feel that something needed to change in the UK as the Establishment were becoming far too cosy and powerful with opinions becoming doctrine in many areas of life.   I think that the leave vote has given the established order a really good smack in the mouth and we will now evolve. Not revert, evolve.  For the better. 

Amazing times - the working class have spoken in a democratic vote and the leftists are up in arms at the prospect. 

And anyone that peddles the lines that the leave voters are simply too thick, racist or selfish to be allowed a say needs to have a serious look at themselves.   It would seem the tone from the BBC and the left in general is that everyone should be allowed a vote, as long as they agree with us. If they aren't on message then the inference is that they are xenophobic, stupid bigots that should be excluded from our new world order.   Which ironically, is exactly the kind of thinking that has made the Labour heartlands feel the way that they do.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Yes.

I would prefer it even more if the uneducated/ill informed public (on both sides of the vote) weren't allowed anywhere near such a momentous decision. But seeing as they were, I would still prefer it if it needed more of a swing in voting.
		
Click to expand...

So what are you saying.....people should have to pass some form of test before being trusted with a vote?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			So what are you saying.....people should have to pass some form of test before being trusted with a vote?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, i'm saying people don't get a test. It's left to the experts who have dedicated their lives to studying this sort of thing. And that politicians shouldn't be anywhere near the decision making, let alone gambling their careers on whichever side they think suits them best.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 24, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Yes.

I would prefer it even more if the uneducated/ill informed public (on both sides of the vote) weren't allowed anywhere near such a momentous decision..
		
Click to expand...

This is as outrageous as it is condescending and patronising.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 24, 2016)

Snelly said:



			This is as outrageous as it is condescending and patronising.
		
Click to expand...

Care to expand why?

I'm an accountant. Would you also trust me to build your car, fix your boiler or rewire your house? Probably not...

Would you trust me with your savings on the stock market? probably not again.

How about trusting me to write your will? Again, maybe not.

Those are minor decisions, and you would rely on an expert. This is significantly bigger, hence the even bigger need for experts.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			So what are you saying.....people should have to pass some form of test before being trusted with a vote?
		
Click to expand...

Be honest Gordon, there have been very few real facts flying around for the last few months..
Many, many people have voted without understanding the fine detail of either decision. That's not necessarily their fault, it's the fault of the campaign's. If theyd spent more time actually handing over facts than fighting, jnsulting and dealing in self progression, there may have been a different outcome.
Now the outcome is known, those in power need to get on with doing what they do...making the public's decision work.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Care to expand why?

I'm an accountant. Would you also trust me to build your car, fix your boiler or rewire your house? Probably not...

Would you trust me with your savings on the stock market? probably not again.

How about trusting me to write your will? Again, maybe not.

Those are minor decisions, and you would rely on an expert. This is significantly bigger, hence the even bigger need for experts.
		
Click to expand...

Your philosophy is totally flawed, hand over the running of the country to a load of so called unelected 'experts'? Who decides if these experts are any good or not?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Your philosophy is totally flawed, hand over the running of the country to a load of so called unelected 'experts'? Who decides if these experts are any good or not?
		
Click to expand...

How about the people who we elect to make tough decisions?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Be honest Gordon, there have been very few real facts flying around for the last few months..
Many, many people have voted without understanding the fine detail of either decision. That's not necessarily their fault, it's the fault of the campaign's. If theyd spent more time actually handing over facts than fighting, jnsulting and dealing in self progression, there may have been a different outcome.
Now the outcome is known, those in power need to get on with doing what they do...making the public's decision work.
		
Click to expand...

You are right Ian and I can only speak for myself. I have done a fair amount of reading prior to yesterday and looked at lots of different newspapers, websites, publications etc trying to get a balanced view. I suspect that not a high %age of people did that, just voted with gut instinct.

In a democracy you have to put a certain amount of trust in the voters.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			How about the people who we elect to make tough decisions?
		
Click to expand...

There isn't an issue with that, we get the opportunity to replace them every 5 years if they don't deliver.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			You are right Ian and I can only speak for myself. I have done a fair amount of reading prior to yesterday and looked at lots of different newspapers, websites, publications etc trying to get a balanced view. I suspect that not a high %age of people did that, just voted with gut instinct.

In a democracy you have to put a certain amount of trust in the voters.
		
Click to expand...

And that's what happens at a General Election.
We elect MPs to make these kind of decisions. They have access to the experts, the facts, the processes and protocols.
There wouldn't be a referendum on us going to war - arguably as important, maybe more....

This was too big a decision to hand to Joe Public...one of my favourite quotes actually came from the film Men in Black ...Tommy Lee Jones says to Will Smith " A Person can be intelligent. People are stupid"........
Not enough people knew enough about it to make a properly informed decision.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

When you are talking about a country(s) with a population somewhere in the region of 60mil you have to trust that the loons will be outweighed by the sensible ones and the correct decision is reached.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			When you are talking about a country(s) with a population somewhere in the region of 60mil you have to trust that the loons will be outweighed by the sensible ones and the correct decision is reached.
		
Click to expand...

What went wrong yesterday then?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			When you are talking about a country(s) with a population somewhere in the region of 60mil you have to trust that the loons will be outweighed by the sensible ones and the correct decision is reached.
		
Click to expand...

By your own admission though, you stated earlier that you were in a minority who actually did a fair bit of research into the pros and cons. Not a personal attack, but are you an economist a political expert, social guru? A decision this big should have been made by experts, maybe poll the country for opinion purposes, but not the actual decision. And if the experts cam back and said we should leave because of X,Y and Z we would not be in the panic state we are in now.

People mentioning the uneducated i believe they mean in this specific topic, not general thicko's!


----------



## DRW (Jun 24, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Care to expand why?

I'm an accountant. Would you also trust me to build your car, fix your boiler or rewire your house? Probably not...

Would you trust me with your savings on the stock market? probably not again.

How about trusting me to write your will? Again, maybe not.

Those are minor decisions, and you would rely on an expert. This is significantly bigger, hence the even bigger need for experts.
		
Click to expand...

Blimely I'm an accountant to but do not agree with your opinions, which is fine with me. Everyone has opinions.

 I have rebuilt cars, I have fixed my old oil boiler, done plumbing and I have rewired houses. Most of what you mention is knowledge not a skill. No I can not plaster or brick lay very well for instance.

The vote to stay or leave is not knowledge or even a skill, it is a feeling or at best a guess.

You say trust the experts, I would like to mention the so called experts like the ones, that did not see the financial crisis of 2008 coming, when plenty of lay people on certain websites could see it coming(I thought things were mental in about 2004/05 with debt levels and houseprices and times were just to good to be true).

 The experts like Merv King, Gordon Brown, economists who constantly get it wrong. Just look at the inflation or GDP or debt or deficit projections and how wrong they are most of the time(not just a little wrong but a lot wrong).


The public got the vote and rightfully so, it is our country, even though the rich got the land given to them many years ago.....

We have to live by our decisions.

Let get it right, no one knows what would have happened either way, it is all guesses, 100%.

The above is not saying I voted to leave or remain btw.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			What went wrong yesterday then? 

Click to expand...

We allowed women to vote   :ears:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

Rooter said:



			A decision this big should have been made by experts,
		
Click to expand...

The experts (politicians) were pretty much split down the middle!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			The experts (politicians) were pretty much split down the middle!
		
Click to expand...

then stay was the only sensible choice. maintain the equilibrium and look to improve what you already have.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 24, 2016)

One thing that resonated with me from the debate from Wembley was Gisela Stuart starting with the question " if we weren't already in Europe would you vote to join?"
I did vote for the Common Market in 1975 but I definitely wouldn't vote to join today!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 24, 2016)

You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time.

Abe Lincoln. 

EU needs to take note as the Thicko, Xenophobic bigoted worm has turned.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			We allowed women to vote   :ears:



Click to expand...

It was interesting to see, in the context of the age breakdown of voters, that the male/female split was exactly equal.

So we can't blame men for this one! :lol:


----------



## JamesR (Jun 24, 2016)

Whether you wanted in or out, a new PM, a new Labour Party Leader, change in the political system, a vote based on fear, immigration, the kids futures etc etc etc, I fear that The Who got it right:

"meet the new boss, same as the old boss"


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 24, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Whether you wanted in or out, a new PM, a new Labour Party Leader, change in the political system, a vote based on fear, immigration, the kids futures etc etc etc, I fear that The Who got it right:

"meet the new boss, same as the old boss"
		
Click to expand...

Not really the same,  the old, real boss lived in Brussels.


----------



## G.U.R (Jun 24, 2016)

Imurg said:



			And that's what happens at a General Election.
We elect MPs to make these kind of decisions. They have access to the experts, the facts, the processes and protocols.
There wouldn't be a referendum on us going to war - arguably as important, maybe more....

This was too big a decision to hand to Joe Public...one of my favourite quotes actually came from the film Men in Black ...Tommy Lee Jones says to Will Smith " A Person can be intelligent. People are stupid"........
*Not enough people knew enough about it to make a properly informed decision*.
		
Click to expand...

Which is exactly why I didn't and don't vote.

This decision was too big for Joe Public to make, why can't they let us vote on whether MP's should get 5% rise whilst they offer Nurses 0.5 or 1%??


----------



## drdel (Jun 24, 2016)

The point is unelected "experts" have been running the EU. 

They have consistently exceeded their budget, they have awarded themselves pay rise above any of their member states and the whole system has consumed vast resource in the inefficient transfer of wealth to Eastern bloc and the southern European states.

The elected politicians have unfortunately often come from the usual sources and operated in the Westminster bubble so it hardly surprising that given an opportunity the general public has been split down the middle when faced with next to no factual information and just a two way choice.

Once the financial traders have had a round of betting and profit taking the markets will steady. 

The British banks are now well funded so can handle the blip. The European banks however are on more shaky ground so the euro and the pound won't be out of kilter for long.

We have decision so the time has come to plan and create and capitalise on the new opportunities of tomorrow rather than keep looking in the rear view mirror at yesterday.


----------



## delc (Jun 24, 2016)

I am personally very disappointed that the xenophobic Daily Mail/Express/Sun reading Little Englanders won! &#128533;


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 24, 2016)

delc said:



			I am personally very disappointed that the xenophobic Daily Mail/Express/Sun reading Little Englanders won! &#62997;
		
Click to expand...

You mean the majority? Not sure all 17.4m read those papers......I don't!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 24, 2016)

delc said:



			I am personally very disappointed that the xenophobic Daily Mail/Express/Sun reading Little Englanders won! &#128533;
		
Click to expand...

The Telegraph headline on Tuesday was encouraging people to vote leave........wouldn't call that publication xenophobic.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 24, 2016)

delc said:



			I am personally very disappointed that the xenophobic Daily Mail/Express/Sun reading Little Englanders won! &#128533;
		
Click to expand...

I'm pleased that the xenophobic, Guardian/DailyStar/Socialist Worker reading Parochial EU'rs lost but alas thats the way the old cookie crumbled and I would not be so crass to rub it in.


----------



## delc (Jun 24, 2016)

drive4show said:



			The Telegraph headline on Tuesday was encouraging people to vote leave........wouldn't call that publication xenophobic.
		
Click to expand...

The Torygraph. Just a slightly upmarket right wing rag!  

The gutter right wing press have been against the EU from the start, highlighting every minor difficulty.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 24, 2016)

drdel said:



			The point is unelected "experts" have been running the EU. 

They have consistently exceeded their budget, they have awarded themselves pay rise above any of their member states and the whole system has consumed vast resource in the inefficient transfer of wealth to Eastern bloc and the southern European states.

The elected politicians have unfortunately often come from the usual sources and operated in the Westminster bubble so it hardly surprising that given an opportunity the general public has been split down the middle when faced with next to no factual information and just a two way choice.

Once the financial traders have had a round of betting and profit taking the markets will steady. 

The British banks are now well funded so can handle the blip. The European banks however are on more shaky ground so the euro and the pound won't be out of kilter for long.

We have decision so the time has come to plan and create and capitalise on the new opportunities of tomorrow rather than keep looking in the rear view mirror at yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on a very good quality post.


----------

